

The encryption pioneer who was written out of history - edw519
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/security/361669/q-a-the-encryption-pioneer-who-was-written-out-of-history

======
Robin_Message
I first heard about this in _The Code Book_ , by Simon Singh, which he
mentions and is excellent! It's unfortunate that they invented this when they
did - it was obviously useful, but a practical implementation was not
plausible at the time, so I guess the idea got put in a filing cabinet under
"how to communicate without pre-shared keys," and forgot about it.

------
anamax
He wasn't "written out" of history. He wasn't in history because his work was
kept confidential. He was written into history later.

------
schn
Pre-emptive: yes, his name is Cocks. Get over it.

